# Vintage Cars



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know this is a quadding site, but someone sent me this today and I figured a few of you could appreciate it. I swear I was born a couple of decades too late.

Someone did an awesome job putting this together And with sound to boot. At the very end of the video you'll hear the song 'Thunder Road ' sung by the star of the movie for which it was the theme! Not uncommon except this is the one and only song ever recorded, for publication, sung by Robert Mitchum! 
Cars we drove in the 50's and 60's 


http://cruzintheavenue.com/CarsWeDrove.htm


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

That was cool D
hear is my dad's car we did.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool stuff. nothing better than classic muscle!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats pretty cool, I know I was born in the wrong era lol. I'd be driving a 69 Dodge Dart GTS 340 4sp daily if I could afford the gas lol.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Fabman.....Very nice this is my 63 ford fairlane that i bought in 06 that had not run in 5 years.....I took it home and in 2 hours it was purrrring like a cat with a big 221 V8 all original.....All i did was a oil change and a battery and had to clean the connections at the starter.

The thing that will make all you sick is i bought it for 400 bucks


when i get it out this week end i will take some pictures then too...these are form when i bought it


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet. I'm jealous

Me....my favourites are Baracudas from the early 70's, 63 corvette, 57 T-bird...and a challenger/charger of almost any year. I love the look of the new Challengers and Camaros that are out now.

The great thing is that I've been taking my kids to Autorama / World of Wheels for years. They've developed my love of vintage cars. Ya gotta train them right from the start.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

There is nothing like pulling up to a ricer and blowing them away with an old muscle car.


----------



## torque (Mar 24, 2010)

I built a 65 must dropped the little 140 and put in a 351 cleavand that thing was a beast. I am looking for a 4x4 scout or bronco now to build.


----------

